# Help identifying this wood



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Dec 31, 2020)

Friend says it's maple but I'm not too sure and i dont have any leaf pics to show either.


----------



## chew2475 (Dec 31, 2020)

Paulie Walnuts 440 said:


> Friend says it's maple but I'm not too sure and i dont have any leaf pics to show either.


Looks like red maple


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 31, 2020)

I trust my friends you should as well. Why would a friend mislead you?


----------



## mike243 (Jan 1, 2021)

Looks like maple to me also, lot of different maples and couldn't pick a specific 1, maybe the area you live in might give a clue, but wood is wood and the smoke will be hot n fast if its dried out so watch the dampers


----------



## Paulie Walnuts 440 (Jan 1, 2021)

Peachey, friend just started into the firewood business and doesn't know much like me Hahahah ..thanks for the help everyone..im in South East PA and a lot of maple here


----------

